# Hi from New Zealand!



## pomki (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow!

I feel that I have been a DP sufferer for years!

I was a siily guy and had LSD when I was 16 with friends. Have never been the same since.

Anxiety and panic attacks set in shortly after and I suppose I just got used to feeling "absent"

Have struggled with depression and anxiext for 18 years since. Over the past few months, I have felt that reality is slipping further away and at the moment I feel that I barely have an ounce of common sense left and everything is just a dream and that I am slipping away.

In the deepest darkest depression hole that I have been in and though afraid of dying, nothing seems real anymore and think about dying too much.

Have not had medication for a while and guess I should see my doc asap. I am in a bad way and never heard of DP before I googled my symptoms.

When I read the checklist, I started crying (and for a guy, is a big thing to admit!)

I just want to be happy again

Trev


----------



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi from winter wonderland. It's nice to have snow but I can't really enjoy it that much since my DP/DR is that bad. Can't go out, or maybe just out the door but not much further.

I have also the feeling that the reality is slipping away even though I'm trying to fight it. I have been thinking about dying a lot too. It seems to me that my life isn't worth living the way it is now. This ain't no life! But I guess I have a little bit of hope left since I'm still here.

For me, the benzodiatsepines have been a rescue many many times. When my DP/DR comes as a sudden and powerful attack, I wouldn't cope without that med.

How are you feeling right now? Any better? Seen the doctor?

I've had such a rough day, I'm depressed and it's difficult to keep the spirits up.

I wonder if I'll ever be "normal" or even close to that anymore...


----------



## pomki (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in replying

Had a really bad past week and just been given benzo's myself!

They seem to be helping a bit but had a bad night and nearly admitted myself to hospital.

going for an assessment in 2 hours and they will see what to do from there. They may keep me in. I am afraid of what I will say to them but must be honest.

I feel like I am in a bubble and everything around is just surreal!

Will keep up the meds and appreciate you taking time to get in touch!

Hope you too feel better as soon as possible.

Take care

Trev
NZ


----------

